# Warning To Any Potential Stihl FS45 String Trimmer Buyers



## rwh442

If anyone is thinking about purchasing a Stihl FS45 string trimmer - don't.  I can honestly say that the one I have has serious carb issues.  Absolute junk.

The Chinese made Zama carb seems to me to be deteriorating internally.  It ran good the first year.  Since then I have had to take apart and clean the carb about four times.  The carb body looks to be corroding inside.  The needle valve has been stuck a couple of times.  Carb cleaner and the air compressor usually "fix" the problem.  Once it starts it always runs great.

I have Stihl 026 and 032 saws and an SH85 blower that uses the same fuel mix, from the same fuel tank, that have sit WAY longer before running than this FS45 POS.

I had to take the carb apart again tonight to get it running.  Running it out of fuel for the whopping two weeks of storage has helped some, but not tonight.

Buyer beware.

I read of replacing the Zama with a Walbro used on the Stihl pro trimmers.  Anyone ever done this?  I can't recall the Walbro model.


----------



## MasterMech

Rob you should be talking to your dealer, those units carry a 2 year Homeowner warranty.  If there is a problem with the carb then Stihl WILL stand behind it. (Or at least that has been my experience).  If the problem is fuel related the it won't be covered under warranty.  If the body of the carb is corroding (White powder?) it's usually from a contaminated fuel supply. Are you using any fuel additives? I would try running just gas & oil mix.  If your getting small amounts of water in your fuel you might not be noticing since the ethanol in newer gas will absorb small amounts of water. (Just like diesel fuel.)

I've seen dozens of FS45's come through my shop and others and generally they have been super solid units.  Sorry you're having so much trouble with yours.


----------



## velvetfoot

Mine's been fine.  Still not crazy about those valves and the governor.


----------



## HittinSteel

Rob H said:
			
		

> If anyone is thinking about purchasing a Stihl FS45 string trimmer - don't.  I can honestly say that the one I have has serious carb issues.  Absolute junk.
> 
> The Chinese made Zama carb seems to me to be deteriorating internally.  It ran good the first year.  Since then I have had to take apart and clean the carb about four times.  The carb body looks to be corroding inside.  The needle valve has been stuck a couple of times.  Carb cleaner and the air compressor usually "fix" the problem.  Once it starts it always runs great.
> 
> I have Stihl 026 and 032 saws and an SH85 blower that uses the same fuel mix, from the same fuel tank, that have sit WAY longer before running than this FS45 POS.
> 
> I had to take the carb apart again tonight to get it running.  Running it out of fuel for the whopping two weeks of storage has helped some, but not tonight.
> 
> Buyer beware.
> 
> I read of replacing the Zama with a Walbro used on the Stihl pro trimmers.  Anyone ever done this?  I can't recall the Walbro model.



I may be wrong but I think those trimmers are Chicom. Would be better to buy a weedeater at walmart.

http://www.stihl.com/isapi/default.asp?contenturl=/unternehmen/presse/tagespresse/499.htm

Sprecken ze Chinese anyone?


----------



## rwh442

The carb is corroding inside (white powder) in some spots.  Looks dirty also.  It has looked like that every time I have taken it apart, with different oil/gas mixtures over the last year or so.

If my gas/oil mix is contaminated (Shell gasoline, Stihl oil mix) then my other three Stihl products must love running on that mix over the past 10 years.  I can only guess the FS45 carb materials are inferior to that of my other Stihls.

All the Stihl's have filters in the tanks too.  So again I can't explain the dirty look inside the FS45 carb other than deterioration/corrosion internally.


----------



## MasterMech

Rob, have you tried the warranty route?


----------



## rwh442

No - I have not tried the warranty route yet.  I actually thought it was out of warranty (1 year).  I'll wait until it pukes again in a couple of weeks and try that.


----------



## billb3

Maybe that carb aluminum was formerly a radar on a freighter


----------



## rwh442

Toy robot maybe?  Wait - that would be plastic.


----------



## HittinSteel

Maybe Stihl will take it back and ship it to China for use in their new stealth bomber


----------



## Danno77

mine's not more than a year old yet, but it runs and starts flawlessly. haven't taken it apart to see the carb, cause nothing seems amiss. maybe I'll do so now, but i have really been enjoying it. I know it's at the low end of their trimmer line, but it's still wayyy better than the crappy Weadeater brand ones I had been using.

I'm not actually sure when I bought it, but I'm pretty sure I posted about it here, let me see if I can find that thread.

edit: bought mine in early July of last year. So just one year of light duty work. my yard isn't that big. Still hopeful that yours is not the rule, and more the exception. Pursue warranty and report back.


----------



## lukem

My FS45 has been trouble-free for over a year since purchase.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

I have a FS46, I think the difference is curved VS. straight shaft. Was a little hard to start until I got used to it and tweaked the carb a little. No issues except for the replacement of the knob on the spool. Bought new in '99.


Try dumping the fuel rather than running it dry. Mine only gets used once a month and stays filled all summer. I dump it into the leaf blower and set it on the side till spring. Same with the saws and leaf blower, when the season is over. I just dump the fuel into my 2 stroke mix can. The small amount of oil that will remain after the gas evaporates might stop it from corroding. Some will say it's better to run it dry, but just dumping it works well for me. I have done it this way with both E-10 and regular gas. 

Either way the carb problem will need to be fixed first. If you are seeing dirt in addition to corrosion maybe there is a filter issue that isn't present on your saws or blower.


----------



## MasterMech

FS45/46 are both curved shaft units. the 46 is longer and doesn't hurt my back so much, lol.  It's pretty rare around here to see a 46 on the shelf, usually a special order item.  Engines on the FS45/46 and FS55 are the same bombproof Homescaper engine.  FS55 is the straight shaft version.


----------



## Loco Gringo

Rob H said:
			
		

> (Shell gasoline, Stihl oil mix) .


Ethanol?


----------



## rwh442

I typically use 89 octane Shell.  As far as ethanol - don't know how much if any is in it.  I would suspect none but will check the next time.

I looked at Stihl's warranty and it does mention its warranty is void on any ethanol blended gasoline use.  Now how would they ever find that out?  Sounds like a way out.

Don't get me wrong - I really like my other Stihl products.  But this FS45 carb deal had me rather mad the other night.  Google the problem - you either have people that love this thing (4+ stars) or give it the same rating I give (1 star).  NOTHING in between.  Bad batch of carbs?  Phase of the moon?  Dunno.


----------



## Danno77

Rob H said:
			
		

> I typically use 89 octane Shell.  As far as ethanol - don't know how much if any is in it.  I would suspect none but will check the next time.
> 
> I looked at Stihl's warranty and it does mention its warranty is void on any ethanol blended gasoline use.  Now how would they ever find that out?  Sounds like a way out.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I really like my other Stihl products.  But this FS45 carb deal had me rather mad the other night.  Google the problem - you either have people that love this thing (4+ stars) or give it the same rating I give (1 star).  NOTHING in between.  Bad batch of carbs?  Phase of the moon?  Dunno.


That's how most ratings go. Nobody sits at home and says, gee, I feel moderately satisfied with this product. I just have to go tell the world about my not-strong feelings.

Get somebody who is pissed or thrilled and they definitely want to share that.


----------



## taxidermist

It has a epa carb with a small brass fuel plunger with a oring. The O ring rots from the E-fuel and then the brass plunger rubs on the carb body and puts fine scratches in the body then air leaks past it and runs like crap. Good news is the carb is like 20-30 dollars. Mine did it with like 10 hrs on it.

Rob


----------



## FrankMA

taxidermist said:
			
		

> It has a epa carb with a small brass fuel plunger with a oring. The O ring rots from the E-fuel and then the brass plunger rubs on the carb body and puts fine scratches in the body then air leaks past it and runs like crap. Good news is the carb is like 20-30 dollars. Mine did it with like 10 hrs on it.
> 
> Rob



Same thing happened with the fuel cap on my BR550 Backpack Blower. Stihl had a recall on certain s/n#'s and had to replace the cap because the ethanol in the gasoline distorted the cap which compromised the seal.


----------



## rwh442

So I go to the Shell station and look for Ethanol signage - nada.  Do they even post this?


----------



## FrankMA

My local stations have it displayed on the front of the pump. Usually says something like "may contain up to 10% ethanol".


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30

Hey Rob H, I have fs55 trimmer went threw three carbs this year, my local dealer replace two of them. They told me that ethanol blended gas was the problem, The carbs had a white powder in them. I found a gas station that sells 100% gas no ethanol and have not had a problem with my trimmer or saws. find you some good high octane gas if a your local gas station does not have it check a local airport they have 100% avg gas ,


----------



## rwh442

So guys its starting to sound like I have been poisoning my trimmer with ethanol blended gas - but without my knowledge.  I stopped at the local Shell station and saw no signage/posting of ethanol mix.  I know the owners and will ask them the next time I see them - if he knows or will tell me.


----------



## HittinSteel

Rob H said:
			
		

> So guys its starting to sound like I have been poisoning my trimmer with ethanol blended gas - but without my knowledge.  I stopped at the local Shell station and saw no signage/posting of ethanol mix.  I know the owners and will ask them the next time I see them - if he knows or will tell me.



I run 10% ethanol in all of my 2 stroke equipment.... even my poulan trimmer that will not die. It's not the gas unless it's super old. Probably a pos carb.


----------



## velvetfoot

I used the trimmer yesterday.  Turned it over to work on the string head.  Gas lid popped off, while not looking there of course, and it all came out.  Coulda sworn that cap was on, and it's the new one.


----------



## HittinSteel

Flippy caps are an over engineered blunder.


----------



## PJF1313

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Flippy caps are an over engineered blunder.



+1

 Good ole K.I.S.S. !  More to go wrong during a simple task.


----------



## MasterMech

Anybody having trouble with Stihl's "flippy" fuel caps (They start to get difficult to remove, they unlatch but are hard to pull out of the tank.) should pull the cap and check the letter printed underneath.  If it's a "D" or earlier cap then ask your local dealer to exchange it under warranty.  New caps are ethanol-proofed and work as advertised.  I personally never want to go back to a threaded cap nor does anyone else I know that ever fought a leaking, stuck, stripped out center, threaded cap.


----------



## HittinSteel

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Anybody having trouble with Stihl's "flippy" fuel caps (They start to get difficult to remove, they unlatch but are hard to pull out of the tank.) should pull the cap and check the letter printed underneath.  If it's a "D" or earlier cap then ask your local dealer to exchange it under warranty.  New caps are ethanol-proofed and work as advertised.  I personally never want to go back to a threaded cap nor does anyone else I know that ever fought a leaking, stuck, stripped out center, threaded cap.



Good info, I'll have to check mine. I broke one last year and bought a replacement, but it is still a hassle. By "D" or earlier, do you mean if its an A,B,C, OR D it can be exchanged?


----------



## velvetfoot

Yeah, whatever.  This is like the third gas dump for me on that trimmer.


----------



## FrankMA

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Yeah, whatever.  This is like the third gas dump for me on that trimmer.



I've had that the same type of thing happen with my BR550 backpack blower. Fuel up the tank, throw it on my back and after a bit of moving about, feel the coldness of 2 stroke fuel saturating my pant leg. I learned after that experience that you have to pay close attention to how you orient the protrusions on the cap with the cut outs on the fill hole where the cap goes. You have to line it up very precisely or it won't seal correctly. It really can be a huge PITA.


----------



## velvetfoot

Thing is, if you're not very careful, it'll seem like it's on tight.
Plus, I have a tendency to do stuff without my reading glasses on all the time.


----------



## FrankMA

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Thing is, if you're not very careful, it'll seem like it's on tight.
> Plus, *I have a tendency to do stuff without my reading glasses on all the time.*



You have to buy several 5 packs of reading glasses at BJ's, Sam's Club, etc... and leave a pair or 2 in every corner of your house and property .


----------



## velvetfoot

I already do that.  I lose them when they fall out of my shirt pocket, then run over them with the mower, step on them, etc.


----------



## rwh442

Talked to the owner of the local Shell station.  Their gas is 10-15% ethanol mix.  I bet most gas stations are.  I'm betting on the carb material is junk as another poster says.  I'm not going to worry about trying to find purist gasoline because my other equipment is running fine.  I'll try the warranty route next time (I know what they will say) or another carb of Ebay for $25.


----------



## MasterMech

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody having trouble with Stihl's "flippy" fuel caps (They start to get difficult to remove, they unlatch but are hard to pull out of the tank.) should pull the cap and check the letter printed underneath.  If it's a "D" or earlier cap then ask your local dealer to exchange it under warranty.  New caps are ethanol-proofed and work as advertised.  I personally never want to go back to a threaded cap nor does anyone else I know that ever fought a leaking, stuck, stripped out center, threaded cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good info, I'll have to check mine. I broke one last year and bought a replacement, but it is still a hassle. By "D" or earlier, do you mean if its an A,B,C, OR D it can be exchanged?
Click to expand...


That's correct.  I'll scan & post the recall when I get home if I remember.  The updated caps have a small bump on the black flip portion that the earlier caps do not.  I swapped my BR600 & FS110 caps out in the spring and they have worked perfectly since.


----------

